# Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Center



## Vishal Gupta (May 7, 2008)

Microsoft has released the much awaited XP SP3 RTM on Automatic Update and Download Center today. The SP3 RTM was delayed due to a bug in Microsoft Dynamics Retail Management System (RMS). 

Although its available on Automatic Updates, ppl who want to download the standalone package can use following official links to download SP3:

Windows XP SP3 EXE File
Windows XP SP3 ISO File
Windows XP SP3 Network Installation Package
*
Source*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

thnx for info
can u list some of the major fixes nd feature of it?


----------



## debsuvra (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

Though I ditched XP, I will download this one. 
Can I integrate it with the SP2 disk ?


----------



## Dhruv11 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

Why is ISO image 544.9 MB in size ? Whereas EXE is only 342.9 MB. whats the difference ?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

@dominator
Please look at the sp3 overview pdf released by microsoft downloads.

@debsuvra
I think you can, I'm not sure, I just downloaded the exe, I'll try to integrate with my SP2 ISO.

@Dhruv11
ISO is for people who need to slipstream it, I guess, I'm not sure. You can do it with even the EXE, dunno, maybe its compressed?


----------



## kumarmohit (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

dont you think it is already slipstreamed? can anyone download and tell about the iso?


----------



## Dhruv11 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

I believe EXE is the one used for slipstreaming ? Thats why im confused with ISO and its size


----------



## debsuvra (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*



kumarmohit said:


> dont you think it is already slipstreamed? can anyone download and tell about the iso?



If the ISO is already slipstreamed then MS is offering a new complete Windows XP SP3 installation disk via Download Center ? I doubt that.


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

downloading it using windows auto update. but damn, 350Mb size.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

Hey Digit People, Include the SP3 ISO in the DVD for June if you are not done with the discs yet!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

To clear all your doubts!

EXE and ISO both contains only SP3 not the full OS. The size of ISO file is more than EXE because it contains a few other things like .NET Framework, installation wizard images, support directory, etc.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

Ah, thanks VG for that. I guess we can now slipstream it into our SP2 disks.


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

When is the Final version coming?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

^^ It *IS* final version.


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

^^^
huh...
but topic says SP3 RTM ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

^^ RTM is the final version. Its "Released To Manufacturing".


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*



Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ RTM is the final version. Its "Released To Manufacturing".


some people have an excess of language troubles I guesss


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*



MetalheadGautham said:


> some people have an excess of language troubles I guesss


And some People have Habbit at laughing at nothing 



Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ RTM is the final version. Its "Released To Manufacturing".


okay, thanks


----------



## neelu09 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

On the download page it says it is for IT developers, so then what do i download.

This installation package is intended for IT professionals and developers downloading to a machine intending to debug or develop software on Windows XP Service Pack 3.


----------



## narangz (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*



dOm1naTOr said:


> thnx for info
> *can u list some of the major fixes nd feature of it?*



*techiesrealm.com/blog/2008/05/windows-xp-service-pack-3-released/


----------



## Log_net2 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*



neelu09 said:


> On the download page it says it is for IT developers, so then what do i download.
> 
> This installation package is intended for IT professionals and developers downloading to a machine intending to debug or develop software on Windows XP Service Pack 3.



download the ISo file the other two are for IT professional and developers.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

I have seen and have received a few mails about 2 general problems which lots of XP users are facing while installing SP3 in their Windows XP:

1. Setup Error: Access is denied.
2. Setup Error: Service pack 3 setup cannot Update a Checked (Debug) System with a Free (Retail) Version of Service Pack 3.

I have written about their solutions at following links:

*Windows XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) Setup Error: Access is denied.
Windows XP SP3 Setup Error: Cannot Update a Checked (Debug) System with a Free (Retail) Version of Service Pack 3*

If anyone is facing these problems, then please take a look at the solution. It should help you in fixing the problem.


----------



## neelu09 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

i don't want the standalone installer. Can anyone tell me how to get the installer according to my PC current status.


----------



## debsuvra (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

U cant get a 'installer' according to your PC's specific needs but there are Automatic Update for that purpose


----------



## anilthomas26 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*

Hi,
     I have downloaded the exe file and installed.But after the restart my PC reboots after the logon screen(BLUE SCREEN).I cant even enter the Safe Mode .

                         What should I do now?.


----------



## gary4gar (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*



anilthomas26 said:


> Hi,
> I have downloaded the exe file and installed.But after the restart my PC reboots after the logon screen(BLUE SCREEN).I cant even enter the Safe Mode .
> 
> What should I do now?.


whats the error message?


----------



## The Conqueror (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP SP3 RTM Available on Windows Update, Automatic Update and Download Cen*



Vishal Gupta said:


> I have seen and have received a few mails about 2 general problems which lots of XP users are facing while installing SP3 in their Windows XP:
> 
> 1. Setup Error: Access is denied.
> 2. Setup Error: Service pack 3 setup cannot Update a Checked (Debug) System with a Free (Retail) Version of Service Pack 3.
> ...


I Followed everything u said, installed sp3 successfully but when i reboot i get BSOD and now i had to format all over again


----------

